# Kein E-Mail verkehr möglich => OVH Lenny5 ISPConfig3.0.1.6 SquirrelMail 1.4.15



## Eichhörnchen (8. Nov. 2009)

Hallo,
gestern habe ich mir auf meinen RPS bei OVH die Standart Distri Lenny5 ISPConfig3.0.1.6 SquirrelMail 1.4.15 installiert läuft auch bis auf den E-Mail Verkehr alles Super. 

Es können keine E-Mails gesendet oder empfangen werden:

*Protokoldaten Mailwarteschlange*


```
-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
C5B4C32D0F 727 Sat Nov 7 23:41:22 [EMAIL="admin@tld.com"][U][COLOR=#0000ff]admin@tld.com[/COLOR][/U][/EMAIL]
(host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 421 4.3.2 Service shutting down, closing channel (in reply to RCPT TO command))
[EMAIL="admin@tld.com"][U][COLOR=#0000ff]admin@tld.com[/COLOR][/U][/EMAIL]
4E76932D04 1844 Sat Nov 7 22:39:07 [EMAIL="E-Mail@freenet.de"][U][COLOR=#0000ff]E-Mail@freenet.de[/COLOR][/U][/EMAIL]
(host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 421 4.3.2 Service shutting down, closing channel (in reply to RCPT TO command))
[EMAIL="admin@tld.com"][U][COLOR=#0000ff]admin@tld.com[/COLOR][/U][/EMAIL]
D95FE32D08 1835 Sat Nov 7 22:42:08 [EMAIL="E-Mail@freenet.de"][U][COLOR=#0000ff]E-Mail@freenet.de[/COLOR][/U][/EMAIL]
(delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while sending DATA command)
[EMAIL="admin@tld.com"][U][COLOR=#0000ff]admin@tld.com[/COLOR][/U][/EMAIL]
```
usw.

*Protokoldaten Mail-Protokoll*


```
Nov 8 11:03:03 stock imapd: LOGIN, user=admin@tld.com, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[33348], protocol=IMAP
Nov 8 11:03:03 stock imapd: LOGOUT, user=admin@tld.com, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=87, sent=391, time=0
Nov 8 11:05:01 stock pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov 8 11:05:01 stock imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov 8 11:05:01 stock pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov 8 11:05:01 stock imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Nov 8 11:05:01 stock postfix/smtpd[7630]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 8 11:05:01 stock postfix/smtpd[7630]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 8 11:05:01 stock postfix/smtpd[7630]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 8 11:09:49 stock postfix/qmgr[4258]: 98ECC32D1B: from=, size=720, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 8 11:09:49 stock postfix/qmgr[4258]: 12E2C32D19: from=, size=726, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 8 11:09:49 stock amavis[7117]: (07117-01) (!)connect_to_sql: unable to connect to DSN 'DBI:mysql:database=dbispconfig;host=127.0.0.1;port=3306': Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
Nov 8 11:09:49 stock amavis[7117]: (07117-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, line 5.
Nov 8 11:09:49 stock amavis[7117]: (07117-01) (!)Requesting process rundown after fatal error
Nov 8 11:09:49 stock amavis[7118]: (07118-01) (!)connect_to_sql: unable to connect to DSN 'DBI:mysql:database=dbispconfig;host=127.0.0.1;port=3306': Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
Nov 8 11:09:49 stock amavis[7118]: (07118-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, line 5.
Nov 8 11:09:49 stock amavis[7118]: (07118-01) (!)Requesting process rundown after fatal error
Nov 8 11:09:50 stock postfix/smtp[7845]: 98ECC32D1B: to=, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=2213, delays=2212/0.01/0.01/0.25, dsn=4.3.2, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 421 4.3.2 Service shutting down, closing channel (in reply to RCPT TO command))
Nov 8 11:09:50 stock postfix/smtp[7846]: 12E2C32D19: to=, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=2238, delays=2238/0.06/0.01/0.38, dsn=4.3.2, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 421 4.3.2 Service shutting down, closing channel (in reply to RCPT TO command))
```
usw

*Protokoldaten Mail Warn-Protokoll*


```
Nov 8 10:49:49 stock amavis[6642]: (06642-01) (!)connect_to_sql: unable to connect to DSN 'DBI:mysql:database=dbispconfig;host=127.0.0.1;port=3306': Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
Nov 8 10:49:49 stock amavis[6642]: (06642-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, line 5.
Nov 8 10:49:49 stock amavis[6642]: (06642-01) (!)Requesting process rundown after fatal error
Nov 8 10:49:49 stock postfix/smtp[6637]: E165832D0D: to=, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=42540, delays=42539/0.39/0.2/0.25, dsn=4.3.2, status=deferred (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 421 4.3.2 Service shutting down, closing channel (in reply to RCPT TO command))
Nov 8 10:50:02 stock pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov 8 10:50:02 stock imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov 8 10:50:02 stock pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov 8 10:50:02 stock imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Nov 8 10:50:03 stock postfix/smtpd[6699]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 8 10:50:03 stock postfix/smtpd[6699]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 8 10:50:03 stock postfix/smtpd[6699]: disconnect from
```
usw

*Protokoldaten Mail Err-Protokol*
　

```
Nov 8 04:59:49 stock amavis[2807]: (02807-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, line 5.
Nov 8 05:09:49 stock amavis[3322]: (03322-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, line 3.
Nov 8 05:09:49 stock amavis[16935]: (16935-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, line 5.
Nov 8 05:24:49 stock amavis[17658]: (17658-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, line 5.
Nov 8 05:34:49 stock amavis[17659]: (17659-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, line 5.
Nov 8 05:39:49 stock amavis[18364]: (18364-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, line 5.
```
Danke und Gruß


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Nov. 2009)

Ist das die ISPConf installation von ovh oder hast du schon irgend etwas an dieser verändert.
Oder ist das eine von dir auf einem nackten Debian Lenny installiertes ISPConfig?

Der Fehler selber geht ja aus den errors hervor, es kann keine Verbindung zur Datenbank hergestellt werden.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Eichhörnchen (8. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Ist das die ISPConf installation von ovh oder hast du schon irgend etwas an dieser verändert.
> Oder ist das eine von dir auf einem nackten Debian Lenny installiertes ISPConfig?
> 
> Der Fehler selber geht ja aus den errors hervor, es kann keine Verbindung zur Datenbank hergestellt werden.
> ...


Hallo Sven,

Ich habe Gestern nachdem es nicht funktionierte das Update 3.0.1.6 auf das originale OVH Image aufgespielt.

Ja, es kann keine Verbindung zur Datenbank hergestellt werden aber warum kann die nicht hergestellt werden? Ich habe das Passwort nach der Intsallation nicht geändert. 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Nov. 2009)

OK es ging also von Anfang an mit dem OVH image nicht. 
Ich habe demjenigen der das bei OVH baut ne Info zu diesem Thread geschickt mit der bitte zu Prüfen ob evtl ein Fehler im Installscript bei OVH vorliegt.
Da ich die install bei OVH allerdings selber schon mehrfach getestet habe konnte ich bisher keine Fehler dieser Art feststellen. 
Installiere den RPS doch einfach noch einmal neu mit dem ISPConf Image und teste nochmal den Mailversand. Evtl gabs ja auch einfach einen dummen Fehler bei der Installationsroutine.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Eichhörnchen (8. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> OK es ging also von Anfang an mit dem OVH image nicht.
> Ich habe demjenigen der das bei OVH baut ne Info zu diesem Thread geschickt mit der bitte zu Prüfen ob evtl ein Fehler im Installscript bei OVH vorliegt.
> Da ich die install bei OVH allerdings selber schon mehrfach getestet habe konnte ich bisher keine Fehler dieser Art feststellen.
> Installiere den RPS doch einfach noch einmal neu mit dem ISPConf Image und teste nochmal den Mailversand. Evtl gabs ja auch einfach einen dummen Fehler bei der Installationsroutine.
> ...


Erstmal Danke,

ich hatte es gestern schon zweimal neu installiert. Beim Dritten mal habe ich dann das Update installiert.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Till (9. Nov. 2009)

Überprüfe bitte mal, ob die mysql Zugangsdaten in der datei /etc/amavis/conf.d/50-user auch mit den Zugangsdaten in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php übereinstimmen.


----------



## Till (9. Nov. 2009)

Lösch bitte mal die screenshots, sie enthalten Passworte!

Schau bitte mal im Verzeichnis /etc/amavis/conf.d/ , ob da noch eine andere Datei mit einer Zahl >= 50 am Anfang ist. Potse auch mal die Ausgabe von:

updatedb
locate amavisd.conf


----------



## F4RR3LL (9. Nov. 2009)

@Eichhörnchen laut ovh musst du nur amavis neu starten und das wars. Er konnte es reproduzieren wie bei dir. Der Restart kommt nun mit ins Installscript.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Eichhörnchen (9. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> @Eichhörnchen laut ovh musst du nur amavis neu starten und das wars. Er konnte es reproduzieren wie bei dir. Der Restart kommt nun mit ins Installscript.
> 
> Gruß Sven


Hallo Sven,

nach dem Restart von amavis den ich gerade gemacht habe funktioniert nun alles.

Echt toller Support hier im Forum.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Till (9. Nov. 2009)

Finde ich wirklich super dass sich OVH um das ispconfig image so gut kümmert und so schnell reagiert!


----------

